# Happy New Year!



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

1895gunner


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Happy new year


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Happy New Year Gunner and all you other Knuckleheads!



1895gunner said:


> 1895gunner


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy New Year's to you, 1895 gunner, and the rest of you crazy people!

1895Gunner's Zone


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Happy New Year to you. Snake boots? Hope you pop a good buck before season closes. I'm going next weekend to put a fork in it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you Sir, my best to you and everyone else here ..... Ummm ..... Is Laura gone yet?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Happy New Year y'all :tango_face_grin:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Beautiful photo  Happy New Year!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Happy New Years to my PF brothers and sisters...

_*For auld lang syne,
We'll tak a cup o' kindness yet,
For auld lang syne*_


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Happy New Years to my PF brothers and sisters...
> 
> _*For auld lang syne,
> We'll tak a cup o' kindness yet,
> For auld lang syne*_


Happy New Year, brother! It's good to see you!


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Happy new year fellas, from the NZ.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy new year from Six Flags!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Continued success to all in the coming new year. Happy New Years.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And it will get even better in 19 days.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I got a ride in today. Rolled the Fatboy with side car out. Got it fired up. made it down the frozen drive way to the road and off I went. This may not seem like a big deal to some. I have always tried to get a ride in at least once in every month of the year. Living in Wisconsin that does not come easy. Over the years it has meant riding in snow,Ice,cold rain even in 20 below . So far a ride at least once in every one of the last 12 months. To mark January off on the 1st is a good day.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Happy new year everyone ! I just woke up from 4 days of being drunk :tango_face_grin:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@chemikle გილოცავ ახალ წელს
Happy New Years


----------

